# bow v.s. cross bow



## ayron (Aug 6, 2012)

so some simple math here... 

my compound bow has a drawweight of 70lbs, thats a lot.

but i was checking out some cross bows in ss marrie a while ago and the drawweight is rated at 165lbs.

now im no calculator, but thats a rather huge diffrence. so my question is are crossbows really that much better? assuming with the much higher poundage that they fire arrows (bolts) way faster, and harder and longer then any compound bow ever will... why do i have a compound and not a crossbow? lol. does anyone know of some solid advantages to having a bow vs a cross bow? accuracy perhaps?


----------



## Kenn Lee (Aug 7, 2012)

Cross bow is More compact, more accurate. the arrows are smaller. they have assisted loading, But i believe they are Illegal for felons, they have more rules as far as legalitys, they are genrally more expensive, the arrows are more expensive and each cross bow takes a different type of arrow. Id go with a smalll cross bow any day.


----------



## ElectroGypsy (Aug 7, 2012)

Well, some places you need a gun permit to get a crossbow, I do not know if that is a nation wide thing though.
Crossbows are cool, but the bolts need to be built to take more force than a traditional bow (duh). They are probably more accurate at distance, but have a much lower rate of fire than a traditional bow.
If you want the best of both worlds, look at the reflex bow (like the Mongolian bow), and I think the reflex design has recently become popular for higher draw weight in a smaller package.


----------



## Auto (Aug 7, 2012)

I would think that an arrow would have more mass thus more kinetic energy so would hit harder then a bolt.


----------



## Dmac (Aug 7, 2012)

in many states only the handicapped can hunt with a crossbow but they are ok to own and target shoot with. a good crossbow is almost like shooting a hunting rifle.


----------



## finn (Aug 9, 2012)

Bows take more training to use correctly and accurately, and their rate of fire is much higher, they're much cheaper, and are more flexible with what you can shoot out of them. Also with your calculator, don't forget the length of draw- that factors in with the draw weight- and bows tend to have longer draw lengths than crossbows, so as far as hitting power is concerned, it depends. But with the right arrowhead, it might not matter.


----------



## Dmac (Aug 9, 2012)

most compound bows are 5 5to 75 lb draw. many crosbows are 150 lb+ draw. just fyi


----------



## ShadowWalker (Feb 12, 2015)

bows take years to master that's goes for modern and traditional crossbows take some practice and are easier for young and old alike. Crossbows most of the time are more accurate and many times offer more power than a long bow.


----------



## hobopoe (Feb 24, 2015)

(I apologize for the length and repetition of points made for each of the items in the thread)

Here in wisconsin, crossbows became useable by everyone for hunting, whereas previously, only the handicapped could use them, I am wondering if that changed in other states as well. I realize a few of these points will be repeated from other parts of the thread, but just refreshing it in my head.

Crossbows, do have smaller ammunition, and thus easier to carry, and just like a rifle, you can put a sight or a sling on a crossbow that does not interfere with loading or firing it, in fact certain slings with a thumb loop (used right) may even steady your aim. Unlike a bow, you can lay down and use it (at least comfortably or how a compound is supposed to be used). However, if you miss and you do not see where it goes, your chances of finding said crossbow bolt is very slim, plus they tend to break or crack a bit more easily since it is a smaller projectile being thrown at a higher velocity. 

I asked someone their opinion and they said for most situations (small acreage, farm field), a crossbow is perfect. I was told if you were hunting a larger area, such a deep forest, or areas where there is more distance between you and what you are hunting, a bow would be perfect. It sounds in general a crossbow would be much easier to use, transport, and carry. But if other states have not made it legal to hunt with a crossbow, a bow would be the way to go. 

Again I apologize if it seemed repetitive or lengthy.


----------

